# Torque pro vs Gretio



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Pretty much all the PIDs you find in Torque should be free in Gretio. Plus random other stuff like Regen Status.

Torque is simpler. Gretio usually has around 700 to 1,500 PIDs per vehicle. That’s a lot to digest. A lot of those PIDs are pointless. And most of them require the subscription.

If you don’t use those extra PIDs, or the controls. Then no probably not worth it unless..

A valid reason for using Gretio is if Torque pro is too slow at updating for you. Torque, by design of OBD2, pegs out at about 5 PID/s. 
Gretio uses the OEM diagnostic protocol known as UDS. This does about 20 PID/s per PID. Which means you can get into the hundreds of PID updates per second. That’s fast. And it’s why the app works poorly with elm327s.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Pretty much all the PIDs you find in Torque should be free in Gretio. Plus random other stuff like Regen Status.
> 
> Torque is simpler. Gretio usually has around 700 to 1,500 PIDs per vehicle. That’s a lot to digest. A lot of those PIDs are pointless. And most of them require the subscription.
> 
> ...



I'll pm you later. My one phone has total access. The phone that's dedicated as a monitor. It's all locked out so maybe something happened


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> I'll pm you later. My one phone has total access. The phone that's dedicated as a monitor. It's all locked out so maybe something happened


Ah. Got it. So they need to be logged in to the same account. If you go to the ‘More’ tab (Hamburger menu, third tab). Tap “Log In”. It’s just your Google account or iOS account no need to register.

Make sure both devices are logged into the same one.

Then in the purchases tab if it ever gives trouble just tap “Restore Purchases”.

Basically there’s a separate account now. And that allows people to take their purchase to iOS. But it creates dumb situations like this.

Sorry about that . I want to make it so you have to be logged in OR have an active purchase but RevenueCat hasn’t implemented it yet (I have asked).

Right now if you don’t log in, it attaches the sub to a “anonymous user” which works fine for 95% of people.

But I may end up just forcing people to login. It avoids this issue you’re having. Some people don’t like supplying their Google data though.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

And no it won’t double charge you if you try to purchase. It just transfers the purchase to whatever the current account is. Basicially the same as tapping restore.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I never made a purchase that i can see I just see bi scan I'm guessing when you had the group testing it it was unlocked. And now it's finished its locked no biggie back to the original question on both


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> I never made a purchase that i can see I just see bi scan I'm guessing when you had the group testing it it was unlocked. And now it's finished its locked no biggie back to the original question on both


Ohhhhh
Well what I said is still true for others.

Anyway as of Android 12 Google doesn’t let me use the method I used to detect BiScan purchases.

I need people to do it manually 









BiScan Account Migration


Visit the post for more.




surrealdev.com





Once that’s done it’ll be tied to that account you use in Gretio.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Tx I'll do that in a bit and take it from there


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

All fixed yay !! Guess I know what I'm gonna use now


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> All fixed yay !! Guess I know what I'm gonna use now


Awesome! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Awesome! Sorry for the confusion.


Don't be at all. Once again that's what awesome customer service is all about


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Pardon my ignorance, but what in the world are you two talking about?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

We were talking about. Nuge nuge. Wink wink


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

mr overkill said:


> We were talking about. Nuge nuge. Wink wink


Copy that


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bvogt said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what in the world are you two talking about?


Gretio is the app I made (well my company, Surreal Development.)









Gretio - Automotive Scan Tool - Apps on Google Play


The missing pocket scan tool for GM Vehicles.




play.google.com





It’s main purpose is diagnosing diesel emissions issues. And doing so much cheaper than the dealer can. It’s also good just for monitoring data, speedometer, etc…. And has been supporting more and more gas engines.

Most people on these forums are excellent mechanics. But lack the needed tool, and don’t want to pay thousands for it. So a lot of people here use eitheir Gretio or BiScan, or both.

There’s even some that prefer Gretio over their dealer tools, because it’s pocket sized and more or less does the same thing. A lot of people like the more modern UI as well. Most scan tools are clunky.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Top notch product


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Not to toot my own horn, but I am a very good parts changer lol. Would this be a good “tool” for my box? My background is in muscle cars, just started dipping my toes in this world.

do you have a link?

edit: I’m a dumbass, you included it above…ugh


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bvogt said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I am a very good parts changer lol. Would this be a good “tool” for my box? My background is in muscle cars, just started dipping my toes in this world.
> 
> do you have a link?


This is the tool:






OBDLink® MX+ - Outstanding Bluetooth-Compatible OBD II Scan Tool


The OBDLink® MX+ is the top-of-the-line OBD II scan tool to use with forscan and comes with bluetooth. Get one here today and gain access to your vehicle!




www.obdlink.com





Gretio is free but takes a subscription to use service functions or more advanced PIDs. It’s a whopping $20/year. But that pays for the reverse engineering.
I wouldn’t buy the subscription unless you need it at that moment.

Some of the common functions you need though are:

Any diesel emission function (Regen, tests, etc…)
ABS pump and automated brake bleed (if you don’t do this and only vacuum or gravity, then you risk bubbles collecting in the ABS pump)
Injector shutoffs. Helps diagnose a bad injector.
Idle speed. It’s not really needed but if you need to warm up faster it’s nice.
Rear view camera in motion.
actuating motors (throttle, VGT, EVAP, etc…) to certify they work
Key Fob learning. I’m not sure if this applies to the Cruze. But on some vehicles the only way to learn a key fob is with a scan tool.
Teen driver PIN reset
Monitoring odd behaviors that cheaper tools don’t show (ie BCM STATE OF CHARGE or Current Sensor).
Airbag reset (SWCAN)
Hvac afterblow (SWCAN)
SWCAN diagnostics in general (IRSDM, DIC, HVAC, OnStar, Radio, etc…)
High Voltage DTC clearing. This will be super important in the coming years.
I could go on but that list is what I think is common.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

That’s some next level sh^* for me. Thanks a lot! Definitely going that route.

Gretio works on iOS right?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bvogt said:


> That’s some next level sh^* for me. Thanks a lot! Definitely going that route.
> 
> Gretio works on iOS right?


Yep. It works mostly the same. Just doesn’t have cool gauges . Not yet anyway.

iOS is also a bit more unstable. Something to do with the Bluetooth stack on Apple’s end. But it rarely matters. You can always transfer the sub to Android


----------

